# Attaching Turreted Table Legs



## jonsprague0000 (Jan 18, 2014)

I plan on building a table similar to the table in the picture built by Rob Millard, but am having trouble determining how the legs are attached to the table. Does anyone have any insight into how the legs are cut and attached?

My thought is to cut an inset segment out of the leg so that the table body's edges sit on the leg's inset ledge. I've included an image of how I think the design would be. If this is the route then is the cut out done before or after the turning is done? I would think this would be cause the lathe tools to easily catch.

I don't think that there are mortise and tenons join the leg and table aprons, but I may be wrong.


----------



## jonsprague0000 (Jan 18, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

bump for curiosity


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Look, I'm just spit balling here so come go with me…

I hear what you're saying about cutting the relief, but when you look that original, I would wager that this likely is not the method they used, simply because they would have to cut so much out based on the height of the drawers… The drawers, starting below the table top are likely close to 7 or 8 inches tall..

If you look at this photo, notice the back leg. You can't see it very well, but from the look of it, it does not appear that the drawer box is actually set IN to the leg…










My guess is that these legs are 100% mortise and tenoned in. Each of the drawer box faces likely have two or three tenons that connect with each leg, giving each leg a total of either four or six mortises on two faces. It's deceptive because the front of each leg is carved round, so it's harder to notice that it's all M&T'd compared to a table with squared legs like this one below:










I hope all that makes sense… Like I said, I'm just guessing, but my best guess is that it's mortise and tenoned. I don't think the method you mentioned above would yield the necessary structural integrity AND it would make it almost impossible to square everything up properly.


----------

